# The most fun I've ever had at MAC!!



## CajunFille' (Feb 13, 2010)

I had such a great time buying my Spring Colour Forecast haul this past Thursday. As everyone knows the Saints won the Superbowl, and everyone down here in south Louisiana is celebrating and is in PARTY mode, even the SA's at my MAC counter in the Dillard's at Lakeside Mall. After talking and laughing till my face hurt, I walked out with a nice little haul that I absolutely love. The new style quads are so sleek and modern looking. I can't wait for the new empty quads and 15 pan palettes to be released!!






L to R:Quad Colour 3- Quad Colour 4- Nanogold e/s- Straw Harvet e/s- Very Violet e/s- Azeala Blossom Blush Ombre-Fresh Salmon l/s-(in front)Kumquat l/g





L to R: Quad Colour 3 & Quad Colour 4





L to R: Nanogold e/s- Straw Harvest e/s- Very Violet e/s





L to R: Kumquat l/g- Fresh Salmon l/s- Azeala Blossom Blush Ombre


----------



## choozen1ne (Feb 13, 2010)

Very nice haul !


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey my LA friend!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went to the Dillard's in Baton Rouge but I tried to go to the one at Lakeside the day it came out and the powers that be were just totally against it. I-12 was bumper to bumper b/c of an accident and then I went the back way to get on the causeway and it was bumper to bumper there too! I was getting so frustrated but I managed to get to BR and had the whole counter to myself!! AWESOME haul, girl!!!


----------



## Nicque (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_Hey my LA friend!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went to the Dillard's in Baton Rouge but I tried to go to the one at Lakeside the day it came out and the powers that be were just totally against it. I-12 was bumper to bumper b/c of an accident and then I went the back way to get on the causeway and it was bumper to bumper there too! I was getting so frustrated but I managed to get to BR and had the whole counter to myself!! AWESOME haul, girl!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm new to posting, just wanted to say hi. Nice to see some fellow Louisiana ladies.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 14, 2010)

azalea blossom is so pretty I'm trying not to cave and buy one but yet I want one so maybe since I get paid monday maybe I'll buy once nice haul!


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice haul , i need to get Azalea Blossom as well


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 14, 2010)

^I'm a LA wife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great haul! AB is still on my list.


----------



## CajunFille' (Feb 14, 2010)

It's so nice to see all of my fellow Louisiana Ladies on here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



WHO DAT, Girls!!

For those of you that are considering Azeala Blossom...it is absolutely beautiful. I would say more of a natural blue/pink. You know not quite as popping as Hello Kitty's Tippy, though I love that one too. IMO, it would look gorgeous on all skintones up to about NC40. I am NC30 and it gives me the "pinkish girly glow." On another note, don't let the quads pass you by. They are stunning! Even if you have simular shades already, I would still consider getting them. They are just that beautiful and have such wearable shades. Just a little heads up.

Thanks everyone for your nice replies. This is the first haul I have ever posted.


----------



## buki (Feb 14, 2010)

nice haul! they're coming out with a new design for the 15 pan palette?? I thought it was just the quads... is there a link/pic of this?? tia


----------



## gemmel06 (Feb 15, 2010)

Lovely haul


----------



## CajunFille' (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *buki* 

 
_nice haul! they're coming out with a new design for the 15 pan palette?? I thought it was just the quads... is there a link/pic of this?? tia_

 
Hi, yeah it's definitely going to be all of the quads/palettes!! I don't have a pic or a link of them, but I'm sure it's for real. I started a thread about this to see if anyone could provide more info. You can also see what I found out from the manager at my MAC counter about them here:
New Design for Quads, 15 Pan Palettes, and Blush Palettes???


----------



## buki (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CajunFille'* 

 
_Hi, yeah it's definitely going to be all of the quads/palettes!! I don't have a pic or a link of them, but I'm sure it's for real. I started a thread about this to see if anyone could provide more info. You can also see what I found out from the manager at my MAC counter about them here:
New Design for Quads, 15 Pan Palettes, and Blush Palettes??? _

 
Thanks for the info and thread link! I tried searching for it through the search engine but failed haha.


----------



## n_c (Feb 16, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## lenchen (Feb 17, 2010)

very nice haul!


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

very nice haul, i am glad the saints won


----------

